# Ubuntu PPA Installation Instructions



## dodgepong (Jul 14, 2014)

The Linux version of OBS is still under development and contains many bugs, but if you're feeling brave, and can install Ubuntu PPAs, then you can give this a try.

If you're on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, you'll first need to install FFmpeg:

```
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
```

Now, for all versions of Ubuntu (both LTS and latest), just run these commands to install OBS:

```
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ffmpeg obs-studio
```

And that's it!


For the people that would like to help the development, add the unstable PPA instead (updated with every git push):

***ONLY USE THE BELOW PPA IF YOU DON'T MIND HAVING A BROKEN BUILD SOMETIMES, AND HAVING TO UPDATE FREQUENTLY***

```
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
```


----------

